# Alation or hysterectomy



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am 51 and 6 years post menopause. We go thru it early in my family. For 2 years I have had off and on again bleeding and my nurse prac is having trouble getting HRT right. I saw a gyn specialist today and I'm having an endometrial biopsy done next week--ouch, not fun--I've had them before. Assuming I don't have cancer he said I could either try the ablation or go for the laparoscopic vaginal hysterectomy. I am leaning toward the hysterectomy. I'd like to hear from others that have had both or either one about your experience---post operative. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Tiss,I had a partial vaginal hysterectomy (uterus only) exactly 1 year ago today. It's not a breeze but really not that bad. After a few days of sleeping and being drugged up on pain meds, the hardest thing to recover from is just being tired all the time. I think it took me 6 months to get my full energy back. I had to go back in March to have my right ovary and appendix removed and now am having trouble with my left ovary. Should have just had them rip it all out at once, but I was trying to keep some natural hormones because I am only 36. Hope this helps.Mindy


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tiss -I'm 43, pre-menopausal and had the Novasure uterine ablasion done almost 2 years ago. I had the ablasion done because of heavy bleeding. The biopsy before the actual ablasion was the worst part. The ablasion was very easy. I was put under for the procedure and woke up with some cramping (not much more than a period). Had cramping for a day or two, ibuprofen was all I needed to take for discomfort.I don't get my period anymore (YAY !







) Very rarely I have a tiny bit of spotting. Although my friend that also had the same procedure still gets her period, but it's not as heavy.Hope this info helps !Take care,Jodie


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thank you for your replles. I had to watch some videos at the dr's office about ablation and hysterectomies. the women in the film on ablation talked about how it eased their heavy bleeding. That is the thing with me, I should not be bleeding at all. I didn't bleed at all for about 4 years then whammo I start bleeding and for 2 years have dealt with this. Blah. I think after the biopsy I'm going to go for a hysterectomy. That way I won't have to worry about bleeding at all anymore. I do wonder if it will decrease my sex drive even more. My sex drive has gone to zilch in the last 6 years







It's nothing but a chore now.


----------



## Reta (Mar 10, 2007)

I had an ablation done in December 2005 and it has improved the quality of my life. I started having heavy bleeding at 48 with major clots. I was home in bed for 3 days and bleeding like a stuck pig every month. I had zero energy and felt like I was made out of lead. I would just go to bed and turn on my electric mattress pad on "roast" and stay there for a couple of days. I changed a pad every two hours and did a ton of laundry because I was always leaking past. I had the ablation done in the hospital, same day surgery, and was home by 3:00 pm. They put you out, so I went into surgery and next thing I was in Recovery complaining about the cramps. They gave me a shot of morphine and I just melted in the bed and was very cooperative with what ever that Recovery room nurse wanted. They gave me propofol, which wears off quickly after you are finished. I stopped at McDonalds for french fries and a mikshake on the way home.At home,the pain is minor from the ablation, usually cramping which tylenol or motrin will take care of. I think I only took it for 2 days. I bled lightly for 3 day and that was it. My next period was light and then I stopped for 4 months. Then I went to every other month and I haven't had one in 3 months. My periods now are about a quarter of the old amount and I have energy to function while I am on them. It took about a week to be back to normal activities because of the D&C they did before the ablation. I chose the ablation because it was the least invasive procedure. I could always have an hysterectomy if it hadn't worked.My doctor said I could have three results from the ablation 1) The bleeding would stop completely. 2) The bleeding would be significantly reduced. And 3) Nothing would happen.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I had a hysterectomy -- kept ovaries -- about two years ago because of large fibroid tumors on my uterus that was cutting off my urinary flow at times and causing other problems. It was one of the best things I ever did. I didn't realize how much I was bleeding. I'm 44. I'm in perimenopause now I think, although doctors say my bloodwork doesn't indicate this. I had my hysterectomy done by normal cutting.Everybody is different. My best resource for making a decision on all of this was a Web site call hystersisters.com. Helped me weigh my options and then I knew what to ask doctor and prepare for my surgery, too. They're not pro-hysterectomy or anti-any other procedure. People's opinions from people who have been where we were or are. I know I was on another forum that almost acted like hysterectomies were plots against women. So hystersisters.com was refreshing.


----------

